# 2017 Veloce rear derailleur



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Is this particular dérailleur an improvement over an old Centaur dérailleur I'm currently using?

The reason I ask is because my current centaur has a short cage which has a limit of 26 capacity and I'm using a 13/29 with my compact crank which is a little tricky in the 29 and that's with the 'h' completely removed.

Also I was wondering design wise, is the current Veloce superior to my old Centaur.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The largest sprocket clearance is also a function of the effective derailleur hanger length. So it's not just a matter of the RD geometry.

I ran a 12-30 cassette with an old Centaur RD with no problems.

Campy quotes the largest sprocket as the largest one they make that year, which was 26T for a while. Nothing to do with the "real" largest.

The current Veloce is similar geometry to the old Centaur. Possibly the spring rate is different, and there is a little more adjustment available. I'm not 100% sure.

"Capacity" means the total chain takeup of the RD which with a short cage Campy RD is 32-33T. 

29 - 13 = 16. and 50 - 34 = 16. So required capacity is 16 + 16 = 32T.

Either RD will handle this but correct chain length is vital.


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for your input Bikerjulio. If I understand you correctly, my current short cage derailleur should be able to handle my gearing as stated dependent on the chain length. 

So the only conclusion I can come to is that I shorten the chain one link effectively pulling the upper pulley wheel away from the 29 cog. Is that a correct interpretation of your comment?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Not exactly.

When the maximum capacity of the RD is needed as in your case, there is only one "correct" chain length. I would only shorten it if it's too long now.

In the small chainring and smallest sprocket the RD should still be maintaining some tension on the chain. This is one of my bikes with 50-34 and a 12-29 cassette, so a total of 33T capacity required. Not perfect as it shows the limits of a short cage RD but it works in all combinations. If it was shorter then I'd be risking something breaking in the big-big combo.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Current Veloce short cage has a capacity of 32 and can handle up a 30 rear.

https://www.campagnolo.com/media/fi... rear derailleur - Campagnolo_Rev02_07_16.pdf

As far as correct chain length, Campy recommends a 10-15mm gap between the chain and the upper pulley "tab" when F-R sprockets are in their smallest position. This gap should also not be LESS than 3mm or greater than 22mm.

https://www.campagnolo.com/media/fi...nual - 10s_chain_ Campagnolo_Rev00_09_16.pdf


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> Current Veloce short cage has a capacity of 32 and can handle up a 30 rear.


I don't know if this was intended to reinforce my post or imply that Veloce was somehow different.

There is nothing different about Veloce capacity compared to earlier short cage RD's. What changed was that Campy introduced a 12-30 cassette.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Neither. I'm just replying to OP's posting by citing Campy's specs for the items discussed. I do not know how old OP's Centaur RD is, but Centaur/Veloce RD was completely redesigned in 2011 to their current iteration. There was a minor bump to total capacity (31 to 32) as a result as I do not believe 12-30 was available in 2011.


----------

